# Irish Bog Oak Pen



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just finished this pen to use as my carry pen.

It's irish bog oak somwhere around 5,000 years old according to the Carbon Date Cert I have.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pen Danny and well done. I have made and sold a few of those. They hold up well.


----------



## rejames44 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking writing instrument Danny! You did a Great job turning too!
I've created 4 from the 6 blanks of Ancient Kauri from New Zealand that are in the 30,000 to 50,000 years old but the wood is a lot lighter in color. They make a very good looking Pen


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Great job. A carry pen like that should get you more to make.


----------

